# Audio spatial indisponible sous macOS Monterey



## Michy (28 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir, 

Une des nouveautés phares de la nouvelle version de MacOS était l'arrivée de l'audio spatial sur Mac. Cependant, ayant des AirPods Pro, il m'est tout de même impossible d'écouter mes morceaux sur Apple Music en audio spatial. Lorsque je vais dans les réglages des AirPods Pro, sous les options de réduction de bruit, l'option audio spatial est grisée et indique "indisponible". 

Est-ce que l'un de vous rencontre le même souci et si oui, a-t-il réussi à le résoudre ?


----------



## baron (29 Octobre 2021)

Tout dépend du modèle de ton Mac : 


> *Spatial audio* is only supported by certain sound input/output devices:
> “Mac models (2020 or later) with the M1 chip using internal speakers, wired headphones or AirPods;
> Intel‑based Mac notebooks (2018 or later) using internal speakers or wired headphones;
> and Intel‑based iMac (2018 or later) using wired headphones”.
> • https://eclecticlight.co/2021/10/20...n-monterey-and-other-macos-updates-next-week/


----------



## Michy (29 Octobre 2021)

baron a dit:


> Tout dépend du modèle de ton Mac :


J'ain un MBP M1 de 2020 avec des AirPods Pro. Tout devrait marcher normalement


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

Il est activé dans "Musique"  ?


----------



## Michy (29 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est activé dans "Musique"  ?


Que l'option soit en automatique ou "toujours activé" ça affiche toujours la même chose


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

Sur le Mac , dans "musique" --> Préférence --> Lecture
Dolby Atmos est activé ? "mettre en automatique


----------



## Michy (29 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur le Mac , dans "musique" --> Préférence --> Lecture
> Dolby Atmos est activé ? "mettre en automatique







Même lorsque l'option est en "toujours activé" ça ne fonctionne pas (alors que ça devrait fonctionner même en "Automatique" avec les morceaux compatibles). Et avant que vous demandiez, oui j'ai essayé avec des morceaux compatibles que j'écoute déjà en audio spatial sur mon iPhone :/


----------



## oflorent (3 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, avez-vous résolu votre problème, je rencontre les mêmes difficultés ... avec un MaxBook Air M1 et des AirPods de 3ème génération ....


----------



## oflorent (3 Novembre 2021)

J'ai trouvé, et c'est un comble, il faut que le MAC soit de 2021 .... Cela est même incompréhensible ...


----------



## NAYFEN (6 Novembre 2021)

oflorent a dit:


> J'ai trouvé, et c'est un comble, il faut que le MAC soit de 2021 .... Cela est même incompréhensible ...


J'ai un MB Air M1 acheté en Août 2021 et j'ai le même problème rencontré plus haut


----------



## baron (7 Novembre 2021)

NAYFEN a dit:


> J'ai un MB Air M1 acheté en Août 2021


Donc un modèle 2020… Hélas !


----------



## fabidesca (8 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

L'audio spatial de mes AirPods 3 fonctionne sur mon MacBook Pro M1 lorsque j'utilise Netflix sur Safari (mais ne fonctionne pas avec Youtube ou Spotify).


----------



## Anakin6300 (14 Novembre 2021)

L'audio spatial et le suivi fonctionnent avec AirPods Max ,un MacBookProM1 2020 et l'application TV, test OK réalisé avec des films en dolbyatmos.
Alors qu'avec l'appli appleMusic l'option Audio spatial reste indisponible....


----------



## Anakin6300 (14 Novembre 2021)

Teste ok avec netflix et Disney+…
(Meme config)


----------



## Anakin6300 (15 Novembre 2021)

Il semblerait que le materiel ne soit pas en cause mais vraisemblablement d’un bug d’applemusic (on peux esperer le voir resolu  lors d’une prochaine update?) d’autres retour d’expériences?


----------



## Anakin6300 (15 Novembre 2021)

Je précise  que les tests precedent ont été réalisé sous Monterey….


----------



## araf (13 Décembre 2021)

idem macbook pro 2020 qui ne veut rien savoir pour le Dolby atmos a part dans les films.....pour info mon iphone 12 mini c la meme chose j'ai le dernier iOS et monterey 12.0.1 sur le mac.... le comble c'est que j'ai acheté desd airopds 3 et un airpod max pour ce foutu son spatial... apparement avec l'apple tv 4k de 2020 pas de probleme mais le dernier iOS comme le dernier monterey ca ne marche pas...je note aussi que si vous avez un imac 21 pouces 4k de 2017 ca pose plein de problemes de lenteurs d'avoir monterey pour le moment( je fini par croire que mon ssd samsung X machin chose externe thunderbot 3 en a pris un gros coup dans les dents0 bref monterey pas du tout au point a part sur les M1 et encore il y a des lenteurs surtout au demarrage


----------



## maxou56 (13 Décembre 2021)

araf a dit:


> apparement avec l'apple tv 4k de 2020 pas de probleme mais le dernier iOS


Bonsoir,
L'audio spatial ça fonctionne sur les Apple TV 4K (5 de 2017 et 6 de 2021).
Pour moi ça fonctionne sur une Apple TV 4K 2017, sur mon iPhone SE 2 et iPad Pro 2018 avec mon AirPods Max.





						Écouter du contenu en audio spatial avec des AirPods ou des écouteurs Beats
					

L’audio spatial avec suivi dynamique des mouvements de la tête vous plonge dans un environnement sonore digne d’une salle de cinéma. Le son des films et vidéos que vous regardez semble provenir de toutes les directions.



					support.apple.com
				







araf a dit:


> macbook pro 2020





> Éléments requis
> ....
> MacBook Pro commercialisé à partir de 2021


----------



## Florent75011 (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Même problème ici, quelqu'un a trouvé une solution depuis ? 
Merci


----------



## airfly (24 Décembre 2021)

Même problème avec un macbook pro 16' 2021 et AirPods pro.

C'est quand même bizarre qu'Apple ne communique pas à propos de ce problème...

Vivement que cela fonctionne car c'est vraiment chouette cet audio spatial, j'ai testé sur l'iphone et sur le macbook pro c'est vraiment bluffant! Sacrés haut-parleurs sur ce modèle!


----------



## Florent75011 (28 Décembre 2021)

Hello ✌
Alors je crois avoir enfin trouvé l’explication. En fait, il semblerait que pour la vidéo, tous les Macs sous Monterey seraient compatibles audio spatial.

En revanche, pour écouter de la musique en audio spatial *avec suivi dynamique des mouvements de la tête*, seuls les MacBook Pro issus de la cuvée 2021 sont compatibles. 

Sans ça, cela veut dire que si vous êtes client Apple Music et que vos titres sont en Dolby Atmos, vous profiterez quand même  de l'audio spatial car par définition le format Dolby Atmos permet de bénéficier d'un son 3D mais uniquement en mode fixe. On peut supposer que c'est pour cette raison que l'option reste grisée dans les paramètre de son  : car vous ne pourrez l'utiliser qu'uniquement de cette façon, pas avec le suivi dynamique des mouvements de la tête. Donc, si aucune modifcation ne peut être apportée par l'auditeur, l'option est grisée. 

Si vous êtes client Spotify ou autre, càd sans Dolby Atmos, vous ne pourrez pas bénéficier de l'audio spatial (ni de la conversation en stéréo spatiale) car encore une fois, cette option est réservée aux Macs de 2021.


----------



## daftpunk69 (24 Mars 2022)

Hello, idem pour moi depuis que je suis passé sur Monterey.

Dans les réglages l'audio spatial est grisé et indiqué indisponible, mais pire encore, impossible de lancer quoi que soit sur Musique ou Safari.
Exemple, youtube sur Safari ce met en pause tout seul, quand je relance, ça ne fonctionne pas, sauf si je retire mes AirPod Max, alors que sur Chrome, aucun souci, j'ai du son.

J'ai testé avec Musique, Safari, l'app TV, j'ai les mêmes symptômes, alors que sous Chrome et VLC, aucun souci.
J'ai contacté Apple, ils me demande de faire un reboot mode sans echec, ce qui n'a rien donné et je m'en doutais, si pas de changement, il faut réinstaller l'OS....merveilleux.

J'avais 2 cartes son virtual installé que j'ai viré, pensant que ça venait de là, mais non.

J'ai grave hésité avant de passer sur Monterey, j'aurai du me fier à mon instinct, surtout qu'on dirai que j'ai perdu en autonomie de batterie (Macbook Pro 13 M1)

Bref, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution à ce jour !


----------



## araf (25 Mars 2022)

Visiblement sur mes appareils audio spatiale disponible depuis la mise à jour vers 12.3 sur un mbp M1 2020 avec mouvement de la tête ou en fixe pas de problème. Ça marche aussi sur ma atv 4K et sur les iPad récents et le 12 mini


----------



## deibiddo (28 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, 
j'avais le même problème chez moi (macbook air 2020 M1), le mode audio spatial s'active seulement quand tu es sur une plateforme compatible, pour mon cas (Apple Music)


----------



## Fonzerelli (14 Octobre 2022)

Activez-vous l'option « convertir en audio spatial » ?
Quand la fonction est apparue, je n'aimais pas le rendu mais il me semble que cela s'est bien amélioré.


----------

